# How do i get a good strong leg?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm finding some luck with trotting in 2 point. Not the cheating put your hands on his neck for balance 2 point. It's the holding yourself up completely as if you had no arms 2 point. I can't do it for long because it creates a serious muscle burn, but it does seem to be helping.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I'm finding some luck with trotting in 2 point. Not the cheating put your hands on his neck for balance 2 point. It's the holding yourself up completely as if you had no arms 2 point. I can't do it for long because it creates a serious muscle burn, but it does seem to be helping.


 
yes this is such a good exercise for your legs and when you get better at that bring your stirrups up eveytime it gets easier! you feel like a joky eventually but it helps so much and remember to kep your heels all the way down as far as they can go


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you i can only do it for about 5 secs lol but im definately going to work on it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

bump!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Riding in a 2 pt is an excellent way to strengthen legs! So is riding without stirrup. How often do you ride? the more frequently you can ride the better. 

To REALLY have a good leg though it is crucial to do these exercises in the PROPER POSITION. Doing a 2 point all day in the wrong position won't do much to strengthen your leg. So first and foremost make sure your position in correct! As George Morris says, "practice doesn't make perfect, PERFECT practice makes perfect!" If you aren't sure about your position, post a few pics in the critique section, or better yet, a video.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

upnover said:


> Riding in a 2 pt is an excellent way to strengthen legs! So is riding without stirrup. How often do you ride? the more frequently you can ride the better.
> 
> *To REALLY have a good leg though it is crucial to do these exercises in the PROPER POSITION. Doing a 2 point all day in the wrong position won't do much to strengthen your leg. So first and foremost make sure your position in correct! As George Morris says, "practice doesn't make perfect, PERFECT practice makes perfect!"* If you aren't sure about your position, post a few pics in the critique section, or better yet, a video.


Well said and so true! If you are not doing it correctly - meaning if your legs aren't in the proper position, you are training the incorrect muscles, and will only be going around in "circles".


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you  im the only one that can work the camera so its hard to get a pic or video. Will i get pics jumping or what?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustMuckItxD (May 31, 2009)

2 point is a great way...but what I have found in the past is..DROP YOUR STIRRUPS! 

If something should ever happen, you should be able to ride without stirrups. Build those calf muscles! 

Post without stirrups and use your calf to push yourself up. I felt so much better after doing this.

After a few weeks, I was jumping without stirrups or hands. (Of course, this was a very nice school horse!)

Just my 2 cents


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

^^Could you explain this in more detail?I just want to make sure I do it right 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

In my honest opinion, you have to be careful with stirrupless work, especially if you don't know what you are doing. 

The reason I say this is because I've seen too many times, where riders learn to grip and pinch with their knees and legs while doing stirrupless work, resulting in incorrect position, incorrect use of their lower legs while doing regular riding *meaning back in their irons*

I would stick to 2 point for now...........

Making sure you are balanced over your feet. Your toes should not pass your girth. What you want to do, to make sure you are balanced over your feet, is stand up in your irons. If you fall, topple or loose your balance in any way, you are not over your feet. Keep working on this until you find your "sweet spot".

When you find it, work on allowing your weight to flow from your head down into your heels, without gripping or pinching your knees or thighs. Allow that weight to naturally occur. When you find your weight in your heels, you are now anchored in your tack.

Your contact with your lower leg should be on the inner/back of your calf. I know, that doesn't make sence. You do not want your toes pointed strait forward, nor do you want them out like Charlie Chaplin. Start by finding your inside calf, feel that on the side of your horse, now turn your toes outward slowly, until you can feel you getting closer to the back of your calf - until you get to about a 45 degree angle between your toe and your horse....but not everyone understands angles....

Think of yourself wrapped around your horse, not just ontop.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

thank you . this has helped so much 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> I would stick to 2 point for now...........


Sorry, I meant to say I would work 2 point for now with your irons. 

And you're welcome - I hope I helped.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I am definately going to work on this, you have been such a huge help to me . I really apprieciate you help and advice 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I've got a good one for you. While walking around on a loose rein, stand straight up in your stirrups and stay there using that inner calf/heels down thing to keep you there. You'll find your center when your hips are slightly in front of the pommel. See how long you can stay in that position before you feel the burn! I was done in about 3 minutes today!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I got my strong leg by riding horses that seriously needed a strong leg to get ANYTHING at all from them.


----------



## Lenuccia (Oct 3, 2009)

*Leg muscles*

You should try to do some exercises without the horse. If you have very weak lower leg muscles one of the best ways to exercise them is to find a staircase or somewhere with a "step". Hold on to the hand rail or wall as to be steady. You stand with the first 1/3 of your foot on the step and then you lower the heel slowly and the rise it again and lower it again and rise it again... and just keep doing it for about 50 times. Take a short break and another 50 times. :wink:

At first you will not be able to do it 50 times but just keep doing it every day and your muscles will become very strong. It will take only 10 minutes a day. Good luck


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I heard a good one last week. I haven't tried it yet. Shorten stirrups about 8 holes, so all that's keeping you up there is your lower legs. No lower legs, you go thud. I'm guessing it works out of the preservation instinct alone.


----------

